
VW offers $1,000 in gift cards to diesel owners - umsm
http://www.engadget.com/2015/11/09/volkwagen-goodwill-package-emissions-scandal/
======
WalterSear
I know the card reader says $1,000 when you check the value of the card, but
when I actually go to spend it will it still be $1,000?

------
a3n
I don't own a VW. How will they compensate me for breathing their shit?

~~~
petra
Hopefully there would be a class action lawsuit that will bankrupt WV.

